# Coverage..How much Sand/Salt per sq ft...



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I have an account with .69 miles of road, about 100,000 sq ft. Wondering how much salt/sand you think I would use to cover this. I understand it would depend on the rate, but lets say an average?

Also how long would you think it would take to shovel 3-4" of snow from 830' long worth of 4' width walks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I typically use 1/2 yard for a road 12' wide and 3/4 mile long. That's for a light coverage.


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

For the road it should take about 1000 pounds but in extreme cold to get the same results you may need to double that amount. As far as the sidewalks, a quad would be the ticket. Gets it done quick. As far as pricing, charge for 3-4 hours shoveling time.


----------

